# Desperately need gas fire advice!



## olivia (14 Dec 2011)

We had a Gazco fire installed 5 years ago by a reputable supplier in the Galway area.  On their advice we installed a power flue as there was no chimney – the fire is in a one-story extension built on to a two-storey house.  It was a top-of-the-range fire and expensive.  It worked well for 2/3 years and since then it works intermittently and usually not at all.  We have had the supplier back a number of times and he fitted some new parts – all of which made no difference.  For the past year they have refused to engage with us at all.  We have got the advice of another reputable supplier who tells us that we should never have fitted a power flue – what we need is a balanced flue and a fire with a closed-in glass front (which we don’t like at all).  We are now confused, annoyed and cold.  We would like to get the advice of an independent expert who could talk us through the options and steer us in the right direction – we have spent a lot of money and we don’t have any fire!


----------

